# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Thử máy 4060

## thuhanoi

Show hang cho các bác nhà ta xem tý chơi, chứ không mấy bác nói giấu hang
Trước tiên là tổng thể còn rất chi là bề bộn

Phía trước

Test thử bằng bút vẽ

Tủ điện còn lòi ruột gan

----------

diy1102, Gamo, mig21, ngocanhld2802, nguyencnc86, thucongmynghe79, Tuanlm

----------


## diy1102

Con náy kít tàu đúng k ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con náy kít tàu đúng k ạ.


Chắc vậy bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

À hình chư của ít nói ạ?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

ơ chắn bụi đâu sao cụ tháo ra . tháo ra bụi bẩn vào ray và vít me lắm cụ à

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> ơ chắn bụi đâu sao cụ tháo ra . tháo ra bụi bẩn vào ray và vít me lắm cụ à


Mới thử thôi còn chờ 2 limit hành trình Z chưa lắp, mới lắp X và Y thôi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ôi, chúc mừng bác nhé, cuối cùng mẹ tròn con vuông rùi, em còn đang mag nặng quớ chưa đẻ được

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> ôi, chúc mừng bác nhé, cuối cùng mẹ tròn con vuông rùi, em còn đang mag nặng quớ chưa đẻ được


Em làm chậm lắm, thiếu và hay thay đổi, thời gian thì tranh thủ buổi tối thôi, hi, cũng chúc bác nhanh nhanh có máy nhé

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái Bob là Mach3 usb hả anh?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái Bob là Mach3 usb hả anh?


BOB DIY USB Planet đó Tuấn, bo đó tự chế, bo mua còn đang dính với mấy con 5 pha lười chưa lắp.

----------


## biết tuốt

cho phay gỗ xem tốc độ thê nào bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

Con này lúc trước em làm con mini anh itnoi có úp hình đây phải ko ta, không phải hoàn thiện rồi sao. Mấy máy trượt tròn ngó vậy chứ chạy thì mượt lắm.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con này lúc trước em làm con mini anh itnoi có úp hình đây phải ko ta, không phải hoàn thiện rồi sao. Mấy máy trượt tròn ngó vậy chứ chạy thì mượt lắm.


Trục tròn tải nhẹ, tốc độ châm tý là ok thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhân đây xin gửi lời cám ơn đến bác Nam đã làm tặng 2 bạc lót coupling bằng đồng tuyệt đẹp, 1 động cơ đang kéo trục Z, bác Ngọc Anh phipdong.com con spindle chạy ngọt, bác itnoi, bac Thắng, bác Tuanlm, Anhxco và anh em trên diễn đàn cnc ..... đã hỗ trợ

----------

ít nói, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

4 thanh trượt tròn trục y thế kia chạy tốt lắm đấy ạ. E cũng có con máy 6090 trượt tròn chạy cũng đc với yêu cầu độ chính xác vừa pải.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Chúc mừng chú Hoè nhé, chuẩn bị cho ra sản phẩm đầu tay đi chú.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> 4 thanh trượt tròn trục y thế kia chạy tốt lắm đấy ạ. E cũng có con máy 6090 trượt tròn chạy cũng đc với yêu cầu độ chính xác vừa pải.


Độ chính xác ko nằm ở trượt tròn hay vuông cụ à. Vấn đề vuông tròn là vấn đề tải và tốc cao.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái coupling mua được là 8-6, trục động cơ 6.35 - Hậu quả của việc ẩu khoan rộng lỗ 6 thành 6.35 là đây sau khi chạy được hơn 10 cái panel nhôm:


Trong lúc nó còn chạy được, tranh thủ mần cái bạc lót chứ nhờ bác Nam, bác Tuấn ngại quá ( :Big Grin: ):

Và kết quả khá hài long, hihi:

----------

CKD, diy1102, ngocanhld2802, Tien Manh

----------


## anhxco

Chà chà, con máy này cũng ghê quá chú Huề.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tien Manh

Ngon quá. Bác làm em sốt hết cả ruột rồi. Hehe. Con của em mới xong phần step. Hôm qua test F5000 khá ổn. Mỗi tối nghe tiếng hồi bi ớn quá.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

chúc mừng cụ. lôi mấy khớp nối china lỗ 8 ra lắp apha đi cụ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Ngon quá. Bác làm em sốt hết cả ruột rồi. Hehe. Con của em mới xong phần step. Hôm qua test F5000 khá ổn. Mỗi tối nghe tiếng hồi bi ớn quá.


của bạn này cũng 3 tháng chưa lắp xong điện . Bạn thật là chăm

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang tìm dây cáp phù hợp chưa ra + hơi lười tý hehe

----------


## ít nói

> Cái coupling mua được là 8-6, trục động cơ 6.35 - Hậu quả của việc ẩu khoan rộng lỗ 6 thành 6.35 là đây sau khi chạy được hơn 10 cái panel nhôm:
> 
> 
> Trong lúc nó còn chạy được, tranh thủ mần cái bạc lót chứ nhờ bác Nam, bác Tuấn ngại quá ():
> 
> Và kết quả khá hài long, hihi:


theo kn của em đồng đó ko ổn à nha . nó khá giòn cụ bóp 2 mép chạm có ki là vỡ rồi . nếu được cụ xài nhôm an tâm hơn . nó mềm em làm kiểu này với đồng vàng loại mua tạp chợ với khớp to chút toàn bị giật vỡ

----------


## Nam CNC

gia công chính xác thì làm sao bóp sát được ít nói , nếu bóp mà sát thì độ chính xác hơi cao , bản thân khớp nối cũng tèo theo. Em chạy trên máy phay thì độ chính xác runout <0.05mm , vậy là quá ok cho cái somi rồi.

----------


## ít nói

> gia công chính xác thì làm sao bóp sát được ít nói , nếu bóp mà sát thì độ chính xác hơi cao , bản thân khớp nối cũng tèo theo. Em chạy trên máy phay thì độ chính xác runout <0.05mm , vậy là quá ok cho cái somi rồi.


em gia công trên máy tiện . nhưng đổi thành đồng đắt tí thì ngon hơn đồng em lởm quá bóp nhẹ vỡ vụn

----------


## thuhanoi

> em gia công trên máy tiện . nhưng đổi thành đồng đắt tí thì ngon hơn đồng em lởm quá bóp nhẹ vỡ vụn


Em lấy cái cục đồng nguồn của biến tần hỏng làm đó bác (hi hang nhập đường hoàng nhé)

----------

ít nói, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Chúc mừng Bác Thu. hề hề. Dân miền trung mà chúc mừng là ngó chừng để múc đó  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Em lấy cái cục đồng nguồn của biến tần hỏng làm đó bác (hi hang nhập đường hoàng nhé)


thế thì ngon quá xá rồi . em tưởng cụ làm đồng mua mấy chục k 1 thanh loại đó chán lắm

----------


## Tân Vĩnh Công Thuần

Em cũng là "rân" IT, muốn mua card mach3 này ở Đà Nẵng thì mua ở đâu?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cũng là "rân" IT, muốn mua card mach3 này ở Đà Nẵng thì mua ở đâu?


Bo đó là bo tự làm theo Planet Diy chứ không phải Mach3
Sản phẩm của nó:

----------

conga, hung1706, mig21, ppgas

----------


## jimmyli

usbplanet này được cái có usb nhưng tốc độ thì chậm hơn rất nhiều so với mach3 >"< còn muốn nhanh thì nó lại không điều khiển mượt được nhưng sản phẩm chạy tinh rất đẹp

----------


## Tien Manh

> Bo đó là bo tự làm theo Planet Diy chứ không phải Mach3
> Sản phẩm của nó:


Đẹp quá cụ ơi, cụ chạy bằng Planet hay Mach3. Tốc độ thế nào. Hết bao lâu ạ

----------


## Tien Manh

> usbplanet này được cái có usb nhưng tốc độ thì chậm hơn rất nhiều so với mach3 >"< còn muốn nhanh thì nó lại không điều khiển mượt được nhưng sản phẩm chạy tinh rất đẹp


Đỡ nhiễu hơn nhiều nữa cụ ạ. Tủ em chả cần chống nhiễu mẹ gì vẫn chạy ầm ầm

----------


## thuhanoi

Chạy planet đó cụ, máy mình chạy chậm thôi, một tấm size 300x600 / một tấm 330x640  F1400 Stepover 0.18 hết trung bình khoảng 24H mỗi tấm - chạy chơi chứ chạy thương mại thì không có cháo mà húp  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

chính xác là để làm chơi thôi chứ thương mại có mà chết, mạch thích hợp với những ai sài để cắt 2D và phay biên dạng, cùng 1 code mà mach3 nó chạy nhanh hơn gấp 3 lần, nếu mà chỉ lợi hơn về cái chống nhiễu thì cũng không tiện lợi hơn cả bác sài spindle mà không nối mass thì nó dật cho tung dái  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> chính xác là để làm chơi thôi chứ thương mại có mà chết, mạch thích hợp với những ai sài để cắt 2D và phay biên dạng, cùng 1 code mà mach3 nó chạy nhanh hơn gấp 3 lần, nếu mà chỉ lợi hơn về cái chống nhiễu thì cũng không tiện lợi hơn cả bác sài spindle mà không nối mass thì nó dật cho tung dái


pác cứ vui mach3 em còn dư 4 bob usb đây toàn tháo lắp planet . ( công việc phay ic điện thoại) thánh nào ôm em bán cho giá rẻ hơn taobao.com đây là loại bob 100hz bán bên đó 215+ bob điều khiển biến tần 20 tệ nữa tổng là 235
mỗi công việc cần 1 thứ cụ thể ko vơ đc hết đâu

----------


## nhatson

> pác cứ vui mach3 em còn dư 4 bob usb đây toàn tháo lắp planet . ( công việc phay ic điện thoại) thánh nào ôm em bán cho giá rẻ hơn taobao.com đây là loại bob 100hz bán bên đó 215+ bob điều khiển biến tần 20 tệ nữa tổng là 235
> mỗi công việc cần 1 thứ cụ thể ko vơ đc hết đâu


hình như cụ có mấy cái bob mach3 qua usb màu đỏ đỏ

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> hình như cụ có mấy cái bob mach3 qua usb màu đỏ đỏ
> 
> b.r


em còn tầm 4. đến 5 cái . hihi 
còn nói điêu khắc gỗ chả ai xài mach3 .

----------


## nhatson

215+ bob điều khiển biến tần 20 tệ nữa tổng là 235

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...#ixzz3ZQxuKPSY
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=20#detail
cái này đúng ko ah?

----------


## ít nói

> 215+ bob điều khiển biến tần 20 tệ nữa tổng là 235
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...#ixzz3ZQxuKPSY
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=20#detail
> cái này đúng ko ah?


vâng chuẩn thì phải em chả click link. ( em ghét cái bo đó vì nó ko có nhiều limit riêng biệt nên ứ thích tốn công lắp 5 cái lại đem chập vào 1 ) thương mại đc đủ lời rồi nên bán hỗ trợ cho cụ nào đổi gió . đảm bảo giá rẹ

----------

nhatson

----------


## trucnguyen

> vâng chuẩn thì phải em chả click link. ( em ghét cái bo đó vì nó ko có nhiều limit riêng biệt nên ứ thích tốn công lắp 5 cái lại đem chập vào 1 ) thương mại đc đủ lời rồi nên bán hỗ trợ cho cụ nào đổi gió . đảm bảo giá rẹ


Cụ inbox cho em một cái nhé, hình như chú này hổ trợ hay PCB thuận tiện hơn MACH3.

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ inbox cho em một cái nhé, hình như chú này hổ trợ hay PCB thuận tiện hơn MACH3.


nếu làm mạch thì nên chọn planet . ( rất tốt trong các công việc phay ic điện thoại làm mạch in phay cnc)
còn sử dụng bt thì mach3
điêu khắc gỗ thì chả ai thoát khỏi weihong
mà em đang tồn dư usb mach3 là sẵn có

----------


## zinken2

mach3 vẫn dk gỗ bình thường mà. nếu cần trục thứ 4 thì Nc ko có thì phải

----------


## ít nói

> mach3 vẫn dk gỗ bình thường mà. nếu cần trục thứ 4 thì Nc ko có thì phải


được nhưng em thấy làng nghề toàn chơi NC . mà cạc nc đắt hơn bob mach3 lpt . chắc họ thích

----------


## Tân Vĩnh Công Thuần

> nếu làm mạch thì nên chọn planet . ( rất tốt trong các công việc phay ic điện thoại làm mạch in phay cnc)
> còn sử dụng bt thì mach3
> điêu khắc gỗ thì chả ai thoát khỏi weihong
> mà em đang tồn dư usb mach3 là sẵn có


Em đang định lắp con máy cho ông già điêu khắc gỗ sử dụng mach3 mà chưa biết dư lào đây, mới ngâm cứu được 2,3 ngày nay thôi, cũng muốn tự lắp cho thoả niềm đam mê, mua thì kinh tế eo hẹp quá  :Frown:

----------


## Tien Manh

> Em đang định lắp con máy cho ông già điêu khắc gỗ sử dụng mach3 mà chưa biết dư lào đây, mới ngâm cứu được 2,3 ngày nay thôi, cũng muốn tự lắp cho thoả niềm đam mê, mua thì kinh tế eo hẹp quá


Chẳng hạn số tiền mua 1 cái máy CNC là X. Thì số tiền để 1 người nghiệp dư làm ra 1 chiếc máy CNC sẽ là X nhân với hệ số Y. Đảm bảo luôn là Y luôn lớn hơn 1. Y = bao nhiêu tùy trình độ người làm.

Chỉ có điều bác bỏ tiền ra mua thì mất luôn 1 cục X, Tự chế cái cục X nhân Y nó trải dài ra thôi. Chưa kể tính công nhé. Nếu bác dư thời gian thì chịu khó tìm hiểu rồi chế. Không thì mua cho lành. Kinh doanh hàng này nhanh lại vốn nếu nhiều khách mà.

----------


## emptyhb

Ngoài lề một chút: Mẫu sen của bác chia sẻ được không? em thấy đẹp quá!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ngoài lề một chút: Mẫu sen của bác chia sẻ được không? em thấy đẹp quá!


Muađó bác, bác có cái nào hay hay đổi chơi nhá  :Big Grin:  . Cái này mà vô tay làm nguội của bác nữa y như là vịt bay tới đầy nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Bác inbox cho em giá đi, em chỉ có bộ thư viên gần 2T mẫu, nhưng mẫu đẹp hay đục thì lại không có mấy. Tứ quý chắc bác có đủ rồi, không biết bác có mẫu cá chép ngắm trăng chưa?

----------


## skydn

> Bác inbox cho em giá đi, em chỉ có bộ thư viên gần 2T mẫu, nhưng mẫu đẹp hay đục thì lại không có mấy. Tứ quý chắc bác có đủ rồi, không biết bác có mẫu cá chép ngắm trăng chưa?


Cho em ké tý em cũng thích mẫu sen của bác Thuhanoi cũng kiếm vài mẫu đổi cho vui bác ha mail của em luongkhanh1809dn@gmail.com

----------


## ít nói

> Bác inbox cho em giá đi, em chỉ có bộ thư viên gần 2T mẫu, nhưng mẫu đẹp hay đục thì lại không có mấy. Tứ quý chắc bác có đủ rồi, không biết bác có mẫu cá chép ngắm trăng chưa?


mua đi xin hoài à. " có mẫu lục bình ko cho xin cái coi"

----------


## thuhanoi

> mua đi xin hoài à. " có mẫu lục bình ko cho xin cái coi"


Mọi con đường đều tới đích cả mà có cho luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Cho em luôn nhé  :Big Grin:  Mà bác lấy 2T mẫu của bác ở đâu thía?

----------


## emptyhb

Thư viên mẫu trước em đi copy mất toi 2 củ, nó toàn mẫu 2.5D thôi, muốn làm lục bình thì bác phải cuốn lại thôi  :Stick Out Tongue:  em chưa làm bao giờ. Bác nào cần mẫu nào thì upload ảnh lên, em có thì em up cho  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mẫu 2.5D khác mẫu 3D ra sao hả bác?

----------


## jimmyli

2.5D là phù điêu còn 3D là tượng đó nói môm na là vậy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo

----------

